# MISC | Biggest city without railway ?



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

In Brazil the city Goiânia pop. 1.3 mil has no train service.

Is this the biggest city in the world without railway ?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
There's railway in Goiânia. I guess Manaus (1.8 million people) is the largest without railway. Considering metropolitan areas, I'm not sure, but I think Belém (pop. 2.4 million) doesn't have active railways anymore.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> There's railway in Goiânia.


Is the railway in Goiânia in use ? 

Are there freight/passenger lines to other cities from Goiânia ?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The largest in the world is Bogota; the second-largest is Jeddah.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Lagos might be the biggest. Officially about the same size as Bogotta, but probably more undocumented inhabitanst plus growing quicker.

In Europe it's supposedly Viseu, Portugal (pop. ca 100,000). Not sure about accuracy of that, though. I feel there must be a bigger town somewhere in East or Southeast Europe without a functioning passanger rail...


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> Lagos might be the biggest. Officially about the same size as Bogotta, but probably more undocumented inhabitanst plus growing quicker.
> 
> In Europe it's supposedly Viseu, Portugal (pop. ca 100,000). Not sure about accuracy of that, though. I feel there must be a bigger town somewhere in East or Southeast Europe without a functioning passanger rail...


Lagos has a once-weekly service to Kano nowadays. But yeah, that's extremly limited.

Kinshasa could be a candidate, population of 9+ million and just one train running 2-3 kilometres twice a day. But on the other hand the infrastructure is there (somewhere) it's just dilapidated.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Sunfuns said:


> Lagos might be the biggest. Officially about the same size as Bogotta, but probably more undocumented inhabitanst plus growing quicker.
> 
> In Europe it's supposedly Viseu, Portugal (pop. ca 100,000). Not sure about accuracy of that, though. I feel there must be a bigger town somewhere in East or Southeast Europe without a functioning passanger rail...


Oktyabr'skiy in Russian Bashkiria (109,000 inh.) only has a freight terminal - no passenger service.

Also I think Greek railways has been largely suspended.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Oktyabr'skiy in Russian Bashkiria (109,000 inh.) only has a freight terminal - no passenger service.
> 
> Also I think Greek railways has been largely suspended.


That place is only marginally in Europe, very close to the land border with Asia (which is quite fuzzy in that area). 

True about Greek railways, but bigger towns still have some service. And by the way islands don't count. I don't think there are any railways in Malta, Cyprus, Iceland or on Crete.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> There's railway in Goiânia. I guess Manaus (1.8 million people) is the largest without railway. Considering metropolitan areas, I'm not sure, but I think Belém (pop. 2.4 million) doesn't have active railways anymore.


Correct.










Belém will leave this list in the next years.


----------



## Sol (Sep 13, 2002)

Guayaquil (2,35 mil) only has a touristic railway.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Sun Tzu's hometown Binzhou city in Shandong Province has no railway connection despite having a population of over 3.7 million. But a railway is coming so it'll get connected in a few years.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> Lagos might be the biggest. Officially about the same size as Bogotta, but probably more undocumented inhabitanst plus growing quicker.
> 
> In Europe it's supposedly Viseu, Portugal (pop. ca 100,000). Not sure about accuracy of that, though. I feel there must be a bigger town somewhere in East or Southeast Europe without a functioning passanger rail...


Even in Europe you have larger cities, such as - for example - Limassol, Heraklion, Reykjavik.

If we talk about specifically passenger railways, there are cities like Kinshasa, Ciudad de Mexico.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

xrtn2 said:


> Correct.



I wouldn't trust that map. They have Suriname and French Guyana switched around.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

In Turkey, the largest city without railway access is Bursa (1.9 million). A suburban railway was closed in the 1950s. Construction for a new highspeed rail link to Bursa has just begun last year and will hopefully be in service towards the end of the decade. The second city with more than a million inhabitants without rail link is Antalya (1 million). Plans have been drafted for a highspeed rail line to Antalya, but it does not look like a priority for the present administration and will probably not be realized before the mid-2020s. There are several mid-sized cities without rail link.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cebu city in the philippines has a population of 2.5million and no railway


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Please would you write your new thread in the thread finder for the next time. Thank you.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunfuns said:


> Lagos might be the biggest. Officially about the same size as Bogotta, but probably more undocumented inhabitanst plus growing quicker.
> 
> In Europe it's supposedly Viseu, Portugal (pop. ca 100,000). Not sure about accuracy of that, though. I feel there must be a bigger town somewhere in East or Southeast Europe without a functioning passanger rail...


In Spain neither Torrevieja nor Marbella have any railway, both over 100.000. Then there are many cities in the 30-50K range without railway. Other larger cities include El Ejido 80K, Motril 60K, Benidorm 60K, Estepona 60K.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Addis Ababa, Ethiopia's capital with a population of over 3 million is currently not served by any rail lines. Although there are some old rails left (desolate condition) and there is even a big old railway station (interestingly enough it is forbidden to film any rail equipment at that station) there are neither passenger nor cargo trains. The capital is currently disconnected from the country's only functional rail line.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Sunfuns said:


> I don't think there are any railways in Malta, Cyprus, Iceland or on Crete.


There was a railway in Malta for public service. Also there were and maybe are a few in Iceland, but only for private use (for harbours, mines, and similar needs).


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The largest cities in Denmark without rail connection.



Haderslev - 21 396 (29th largest city)
Aabenraa - 15.744 (40th largest city)
Rønne - 13.887 (47th largest city)
Dragør - 11.683 (55th largest city)
Jyllinge - 10.158 (63rd largest city

Grindsted - 9.565 (65th largest city
Nykøbing Mors - 9.222 (68th largest city) 

Sæby - 8.843 (69th largest city)
Aars - 8.026 (74rd largest city

Galten-Skovby - 7.895 (77th largest city)
Ebeltoft - 7.623 (83rd largest city)
Bjerringbro - 7.487 (84rd largest city
Faaborg - 7.200 (86th largest city)

Hammel - 6.929 (91st largest city
Slangerup - 6.779 (94rd largest city) 
Nordborg - 6.650 (95th largest city)
Skælskør - 6.385 (98th largest city)
Billund - 6.146 (99th largest city)
Assens - 6.072 (102nd largest city)

Kerteminde - 5.789 (104rd largest city)
Munkebo - 5.662 (105th largest city)
Aabybro - 5.435 (109th largest city)
Nibe - 5.047 (114th largest city)	
Tune - 5.016 (115 largest city)

Fensmark - 4.976 (117th largest city)
Otterup - 4.927 (118th largest city)
Kjellerup - 4.797 (119th largest city)
Rudkøbing - 4.646 (122nd largest city)
Bellinge - 4.493 (126th largest city)
Klarup - 4.413 (129th largest city)	
Vodskov - 4.374 (130rd largest city) 
Strib - 4.348 (132nd largest city)
Videbæk - 4.336 (133rd largest city)	
Løgstør - 4.300 (134rd largest city)
Svogerslev - 4.273 (136th largest city)
Jægerspris - 4.060 (141rd largest city)
Lynge-Uggeløse - 4.054 (142nd largest city)
Sunds - 4.048 (143rd largest city)

Juelsminde - 3.888
Stege - 3.835
Nexø - 3.700
Bogense - 3.679
Løgumkloster 3.665
.......etc.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mbuji-Mayi, Congo, 1.5m to 3.5m people depending on whose estimate you believe. It's 131 km via the area's only paved road to the nearest railroad.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

New Zealand: most cities don't have rail links for passengers. In fact, the cities of Tauranga/Mt Maunganui (122,200), Nelson (61,100), Napier/Hastings (131,000), Rotorua (56,100), Whanganui (43,200), Invercargill (49,000), Gisbourne (34,400), Whangarei (52,500), Taupo (34,300) have no passenger rail services. All other cities in New Zealand have limited rail services (3 times a week each direction) between Auckland (1,507,700), Hamilton (209,300), Palmerston North (83,300), Wellington (395,600). Dunedin (126,900) has a tourist train (Taieri Gorge Railway). Christchurch (375,900) runs two railway services - the Costal Pacific (daily) between Christchurch and Picton and the TranzAlpine (daily) between Christchurch and Greymouth. 

Most train services were cancelled in the early 2000's in a wave of passenger rail cuts.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Tom 958 said:


> Mbuji-Mayi, Congo, 1.5m to 3.5m people depending on whose estimate you believe. It's 131 km via the area's only paved road to the nearest railroad.


That would be a good contender since it has no railway infrastructure what so ever.

Bangui (735,000) in CAR and N'Djamena (1,6m) in Chad would be on the list too.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> New Zealand: most cities don't have rail links for passengers. In fact, the cities of Tauranga/Mt Maunganui (122,200), Nelson (61,100), Napier/Hastings (131,000), Rotorua (56,100), Whanganui (43,200), Invercargill (49,000), Gisbourne (34,400), Whangarei (52,500), Taupo (34,300) have no passenger rail services. All other cities in New Zealand have limited rail services (3 times a week each direction) between Auckland (1,507,700), Hamilton (209,300), Palmerston North (83,300), Wellington (395,600). Dunedin (126,900) has a tourist train (Taieri Gorge Railway). Christchurch (375,900) runs two railway services - the Costal Pacific (daily) between Christchurch and Picton and the TranzAlpine (daily) between Christchurch and Greymouth.
> 
> Most train services were cancelled in the early 2000's in a wave of passenger rail cuts.


NZ has an absolutely shocking history when it comes to trains. Even Auckland's rail network is pretty terrible for a region of 1.5 million people.


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

The biggest city in Australia without passenger rail would be Hobart, capital city of the island state of Tasmania. Hobart has a population of 216,276, although there are plans for a light commuter rail system. The next largest city is again in Tasmania, Launceston with a population of 107,746. The last passenger train between these two cities (and Tasmania) ran in 1978.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ But railways in Tasmania seems still active. This rail underpass seems new: https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Tasma...q=Tasmania&hnear=Tasmania,+Australia&t=h&z=16 (there are remains of an old track with level crossing on the right). Is that correct?


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

La Paz City in Bolivia has roughly 1 million habitants (2 million in the metropolitan area) and no train services of any kind.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Metred said:


> La Paz City in Bolivia has roughly 1 million habitants (2 million in the metropolitan area) and no train services of any kind.


There is a bus station designed by Gustave Eiffel, it used to be a railway station. What happend to the trains ? I presume that the high altitude and the geography is an obstacle. 

Railway is a huge investment, it also demands high maintennance so lack of railways in big cities is mostly common in developing countries. 

That is in countries with short sighted economy you will rather see buses than trains.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

city_thing said:


> NZ has an absolutely shocking history when it comes to trains. Even Auckland's rail network is pretty terrible for a region of 1.5 million people.


Long distances and complicated terrain, very low population density and a car oriented policy regarding mobility.

NZ has put all its eggs into airplanes solving long distance travel on domestic routes, it could be a bad bet if we hit oil shortages in the future.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Europe, North-East Asia, India and some select areas of South-East Asia. Everywhere else intercity passenger rail transport is very poor or non-existent. I bet there are several hundred 100,000+ towns on this planet with no rail transport. Mostly in poor or very poor areas, but with some prominent exceptions.


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> ^^ But railways in Tasmania seems still active. This rail underpass seems new: https://maps.google.ch/maps?q=Tasma...q=Tasmania&hnear=Tasmania,+Australia&t=h&z=16 (there are remains of an old track with level crossing on the right). Is that correct?


Freight trains still operate in Tasmania, yes.


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Macau has no Railways, despite been a city of 400k and gambling capital of Asia. Though a metro system is under construction with a rail link to Zhuhai under proposal. Zhuhai (1.5M), the Chinese city boarding it, just got a rail link in 12/2012.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Macau#Railways


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm really surprised that nobody's mentioned Doha and Abu Dhabi in the course of this discussion. These growing cities have huge populations, especially counting outer suburbs, and literally no rail service whatsoever.


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> There is a bus station designed by Gustave Eiffel, it used to be a railway station. What happend to the trains ? I presume that the high altitude and the geography is an obstacle.
> 
> Railway is a huge investment, it also demands high maintennance so lack of railways in big cities is mostly common in developing countries.
> 
> That is in countries with short sighted economy you will rather see buses than trains.


Indeed, the city had a train station (actually two) and as you said it was designed by Gustave Eiffel, it served as train station and later became a the city's main bus station, a role that it still has today.

It's this one:


terminal de buses la paz por timsnell, en Flickr

The La Paz City Central Station was closed in the mid-1990's (despite years without passenger services, and only small freight services) and today it remains on its exact same place, abandoned (notice that it still says "ENFE", which means _Empresa Nacional de Ferrocarriles_, the National Railways Corporation, today nonexistent):


Estaciones por rolanlopez, en Flickr

Since the early 2000's there have been plans for reopenings, but they never have come to reality.

Why were they closed? Well, the lines (both railways and tramways) were old and in a very poor state, there was a privatisation of all the railways companies and the new owners decided it was better (for them, of course) simply to close the lines. So they closed them. The last passenger services for both stations were around 1975.

Here's one picture of the train descending into the city (taken in 1936):









Source: Tramz.com

Freight services in the 1970's:









Source: Tramz.com

Passenger services not long before their closure:








Source: Tramz.com


----------



## Paul Dixon (Sep 26, 2010)

*São Paulo*

In Brazil there are no long-distance railways at all, except for commuter lines and two privately-owned lines.
This means that the largest city without long-distance passenger rail services is São Paulo (pop. 20 million). The largest without any railway at all is Belém. Other cities without passenger trains include Campinas (pop. 2 million) and São José dos Campos (pop. 1,5 million). Even some key towns for commuter traffic have no passenger trains, such as Cajamar, Guarulhos, São Bernardo do Campo, Cotia, Embu das Artes, and Jacareí.
The nearest long-distance railway to SP leaves from Belo Horizonte (600 km away).


----------



## sconnor95 (9 mo ago)

NordikNerd said:


> In Brazil the city Goiânia pop. 1.3 mil has no train service.
> 
> Is this the biggest city in the world without railway ?


Sounds like Bogota, Columbia is the "winner". In the United States it is Columbus, Ohio (2.1million people) hands down.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Columbus, OH has lots of freight rail lines converging in it, however. I don’t know if Bogota has any rail transportation of any kind. Wikipedia says it has a tram that may or may not be under construction.


----------



## sconnor95 (9 mo ago)

zaphod said:


> Columbus, OH has lots of freight rail lines converging in it, however. I don’t know if Bogota has any rail transportation of any kind. Wikipedia says it has a tram that may or may not be under construction.


Maybe I misread the thread. I was thinking passenger railway service of any kind (local or inner-city). You are right though, Columbus is a rail hub of sorts as it is a major logistics center. But you (a passenger) cannot step on any kind of train to go from point A to point B. For a city of 2million+ that is embarrasing.


----------



## PippO.SkaiO (Nov 5, 2021)

sconnor95 said:


> Sounds like Bogota, Columbia is the "winner". In the United States it is Columbus, Ohio (2.1million people) hands down.


Bogotà has a metro, a suburban railway service U/C and the Bogotá savanna railway, now called Turistren, which was converted to heritage railway in 1990s.
Kabul has a pop. of 4.6M without railways and public transit


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Towns in Spain with population over 10,000 
without rail connection (or with freight rail only).

<towns in red are having the problem solved, at least in part>*
Source: *Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute) (ine.es) *



*PROVINCE**TOWN**POPULATION**SITUATION*Gran CanariaLas Palmas de Gran Canaria378,365had tramway but closedMalagaMarbella147,958never had railwayGran CanariaTelde102,769never had railwayAlmeriaRoquetas de Mar98,725never had railwayMalagaMijas86,744never had railway*Cadiz**Chiclana de la Frontera**86,306*tramway under constructionAlmeriaEl Ejido84,005never had railwayMalagaVélez Málaga82,967line closed downAlicanteTorrevieja82,842line closed downTenerifeArona82,563never had railway*Seville**Alcalá de Guadaíra**75,546*tramway under constructionGran CanariaSanta Lucía de Tirajana73,573never had railwayMurciaMolina de Segura73,498line closed downMalagaEstepona71,925never had railwayCadizSanlúcar de Barrameda69,507line closed downCadizLa Línea de la Concepción63,365only freight but closedGranadaMotril58,545never had railwayJaénLinares56,525station kilometres awayGran CanariaSan Bartolomé de Tirajana53,066never had railwayTenerifeGranadilla de Abona51,850never had railwayMallorcaCalvià51,567never had railwayMalagaRincón de la Victoria49,790line closed downTenerifeAdeje48,733never had railwayValenciaPort de Sagunt44,428 only freightCordobaLucena42,712line closed downTenerifeLa Orotava42,219never had railwayMalagaAlhaurín de la Torre41,868line closed downSevilleÉcija39,838line closed downBarcelonaRipollet39,139never had railwaySevilleLos Palacios y Villafranca38,678never had railwayGran CanariaArucas38,535never had railwayGironaLloret de Mar 38,402never had railwayMallorcaLlucmajor38,224line closed downCorunnaOleiros36,922had tramway but closedGironaOlot 36,299line closed downCiudad RealTomelloso35,984line closed downMurciaYecla35,083line closed downCastellonBorriana34,903line closed downJaénÚbeda34,208line closed downAlicanteSanta Pola34,148never had railwayMadridArroyomolinos33,687unfinished unopened lineMurciaSan Javier33,645line closed downBurgosAranda de Duero33,084only freightMurciaMazarrón32,988unfinished unopened lineCantabriaCastro Urdiales32,975line closed downCorunnaArteixo32,894never had railwayGironaSalt32,230line closed downGran CanariaAgüimes32,105never had railwayCorunnaAmes31,993never had railwayGran CanariaIngenio31,887never had railwayCastellonLa Vall d'Uixó31,549never had railwayBarcelonaSant Pere de Ribes31,525never had railwayAlmeriaNíjar31,458never had railwayCorunnaCarballo31,414never had railwayCadizArcos de la Frontera30,902unfinished unopened lineSevilleCoria del Río30,774had tramway but closedMadridNavalcarnero30,695line closed downTenerifePuerto de la Cruz30,179never had railwayLeónSan Andrés del Rabanedo30,160has railway but no stationAlicanteCrevillent29,717station kilometres awayCadizRota29,326line closed downSevilleCarmona29,123line closed downTenerifeCandelaria28,463never had railwayHuelvaLepe28,293line closed downMadridVillaviciosa de Odón28,030never had railwayAlicanteXàbia27,983never had railwaySevilleMorón de la Frontera27,582line closed downToledoSeseña27,466station closed downAlmeriaVícar27,398never had railwayCorunnaRibeira26,839never had railwayPontevedraCangas26,708never had railwayMurciaSan Pedro del Pinatar26,320never had railwayMadridParacuellos de Jarama26,235never had railwayMurciaJumilla26,234line closed downMalagaAlhaurín el Grande26,095line closed downGranadaAlmuñécar 25,890never had railwayAlicanteMutxamel25,679had tramway but closedMurciaCaravaca de la Cruz25,611line closed downAlicanteNovelda25,611station kilometres awayAlmeriaAdra25,501never had railwaySevilleTomares25,370never had railwayValenciaOliva25,119line closed downCastellonOnda24,939line closed downBarcelonaCastellar del Vallès24,659never had railwayHuelvaAlmonte24,577never had railwayAlicanteSant Joan d'Alacant24,363had tramway but closedTenerifeTacoronte24,346had tramway but closedJaénMartos24,271line closed downPontevedraMarín24,248only freightGran CanariaGáldar24,155never had railwaySevilleMairena del Alcor23,893line closed downMadridMejorada del Campo 23,737line closed downAlicanteIbi23,652unfinished unopened lineMalagaCoín23,375line closed downTenerifeIcod de los Vinos23,310never had railwayCadizConil de la Frontera23,182never had railwayGironaPalafrugell23,046line closed downPontevedraPonteareas22,942never had railwayCadizBarbate22,761never had railwayCórdobaMontilla22,633station closed downValladolidLaguna de Duero22,633line closed downAlicantePilar de la Horadada22,597never had railwayMadridVillanueva de la Cañada22,580never had railwaySevilleBormujos22,390never had railwayBarcelonaEsparreguera22,358never had railwayCórdobaPriego de Córdoba22,251never had railwayGironaSant Feliu de Guíxols22,210line closed downHuelvaMoguer22,061never had railwayGranadaLas Gabias22,051had tramway but closedTenerifeSan Miguel de Abona21,872never had railwayGuipuzcoaArrasate-Mondragón21,863line closed downMurciaLas Torres de Cotillas21,837station closed downTenerifeGuía de Isora21,827never had railwayHuelvaAljaraque21,706line closed downJaénAlcalá la Real21,623never had railwayNavarreValle de Egüés21,556line closed downHuelvaIsla Cristina21,516line closed downHuelvaAyamonte21,510line closed downAlicanteAlmoradí21,404line closed downTarragonaAmposta21,317unfinished unopened lineAlicanteAspe21,088never had railwayMalagaNerja21,018never had railwayTenerifeGüímar21,000never had railwayMadridAlgete20,749never had railwayValladolidArroyo de la Encomienda20,716never had railwayMallorcaAlcúdia20,651never had railwayGran CanariaMogán20,572never had railwayHuelvaCartaya20,314line closed downGranadaBaza20,281line closed downPontevedraA Estrada20,261never had railwayCórdobaCabra20,245line closed downGironaBanyoles 20,168line closed downGironaRoses19,921never had railwayMadridSan Martín de la Vega19,853line closed downNavarreBarañain19,853has railway but no stationAlmeriaHuércal Overa19,744line closed downNavarreBurlada19,723never had railwayPontevedraMoaña19,496never had railwayGranadaLa Zubia19,473had tramway but closedCadizChipiona19,368line closed downSevilleEl Viso del Alcor19,251line closed downGranadaAtarfe19,198station closed downCorunnaBoiro18,955never had railwayMalagaTorrox18,937never had railwayCordobaBaena18,885line closed downCadizTarifa18,466never had railwayGironaPalamós18,196line closed downMallorcaFelanitx18,164line closed downAlicanteLa Nucia18,108never had railwayPontevedraNigrán18,005had tramway but closedAlmeriaHuércal de Almería17,974station closed downBarcelonaCaldes de Montbui17,797line closed downBiscayMungia17,701line closed downAlmeriaVera17,700never had railwayPontevedraSanxenxo17,635never had railwayTenerifeEl Rosario17,590never had railwayZamoraBenavente17,523line closed downJaénBailén17,498line closed downSevilleCastilleja de la Cuesta17,366never had railwayMadridVillanueva del Pardillo17,310never had railwayPontevedraPoio17,230never had railwayMurciaFuente Álamo de Murcia17,225unfinished unopened lineCordobaPozoblanco17,156line closed downHuescaBarbastro17,146line closed downMurciaMula17,074line closed downZaragozaEjea de los Caballeros17,036line closed downMallorcaPollença16,969never had railwayMurciaLos Alcázares16,935line closed downGuipuzcoaHondarribia16,852had tramway but closedMalagaManilva16,849never had railwayBarcelonaMontornès del Vallès16,804has railway but no stationMadridGuadarrama16,747never had railwayBarcelonaBerga16,682line closed down*Valencia**Albal**16,646*station under constructionSevilleLa Algaba16,484never had railwayCadizUbrique16,482never had railwayCorunnaSada16,382had tramway but closedMurciaSantomera16,154station closed downSevilleEspartinas16,048never had railwayTeruelAlcañiz16,029line closed downAlicanteGuardamar del Segura15,983never had railwayAlicanteRojales 15,978line closed downHuelvaPunta Umbría15,891never had railwayJaénBaeza15,762line closed downGranadaChurriana de la Vega15,741had tramway but closedBarcelonaLliçà d'Amunt15,673never had railwayCiudad RealMiguelturra15,658station closed downBarcelonaVallirana15,438never had railwayCiudad RealLa Solana15,357never had railwayHuescaFraga15,250unfinished unopened lineNavarreZizur Mayor15,198station closed downGuipuzcoaAzpeitia15,191line closed downPontevedraMos15,190had tramway but closedGranadaSanta Fe15,175had tramway but closedMadridVillalbilla15,049never had railwayJaénLa Carolina15,048had tramway but closedBarcelonaCorbera de Llobregat15,017never had railwayTenerifeSanta Úrsula14,987never had railwayLa RiojaArnedo14,954line closed downTarragonaSant Carles de la Ràpita14,931unfinished unopened linePontevedraGondomar14,920had tramway but closedBarcelonaPalau-solità i Plegamans14,917line closed downAsturiasVillaviciosa14,869never had railwayMurciaCehegín14,798line closed downSalamancaSanta Marta de Tormes14,646never had railwayAlmeriaCuevas del Almanzora14,623never had railwayGuipuzcoaBergara14,584line closed downGranadaOgíjares14,559never had railwayHuelvaBollullos Par del Condado14,392line closed downCorunnaNoia14,240never had railwayCordobaLa Carlota14,228line closed downJaénTorredelcampo14,059line closed downLugoVilalba14,006never had railwayNavarreEstella13,911never had railwayGran CanariaSanta María de Guía de Gran Canaria13,871never had railwaySevillePilas13,856station kilometres awayZaragozaCuarte de Huerva13,773station closed downPontevedraTomiño13,730never had railwayPontevedraCambados13,673never had railwayOurenseVerín13,644never had railwayMadridMoralzarzal13,573never had railwayJaénTorredonjimeno13,545line closed downMadridSan Agustín del Guadalix13,538never had railwaySevilleGines13,529never had railwayGironaSanta Coloma de Farners13,459never had railwayCordobaAguilar de la Frontera13,398station closed downMadridValdemorillo13,245never had railwayBarcelonaBadia del Vallès13,228never had railwaySevilleGuillena13,054line closed downGuadalajaraAlovera13,051has railway but no stationMallorcaSanta Margalida12,767never had railwayHuelvaValverde del Camino12,714line closed downGuadalajaraEl Casar12,710never had railwayAlmeriaBerja12,708never had railwayTarragonaMont-roig del Camp12,689has railway but no stationGran CanariaTeror12,634never had railwayBarcelonaArgentona 12,629had tramway but closedCadizVejer de la Frontera12,572never had railwayMadridVelilla de San Antonio12,543line closed downGranadaSalobreña12,472never had railwaySevilleEstepa12,459never had railwayMallorcaSantanyí12,342line closed downCáceresCoria12,330never had railwayPontevedraBaiona12,286had tramway but closedSalamancaBéjar12,269line closed downSevilleAlcalá del Río12,264never had railwayLleidaLa Seu d'Urgell12,252never had railwayMurciaCeutí12,199station closed downAlicanteMonòver12,188station kilometres awayCadizVillamartín12,125unfinished unopened lineGranadaHuétor Vega12,120had tramway but closedAlmeriaAlbox12,070line closed downSalamancaCiudad Rodrigo12,065only freightGironaTorroella de Montgrí12,023never had railwayHuelvaPalos de la Frontera12,001never had railwayCiudad RealBolaños de Calatrava11,992has railway but no stationPontevedraBueu11,987never had railwayAsturiasCangas del Narcea11,966unfinished unopened lineSevilleLa Puebla del Río11,873had tramway but closedBadajozOlivenza11,871never had railwayMallorcaSon Servera11,835line closed downCadizMedina Sidonia11,813never had railwayToledoFuensalida11,785never had railwayNavarreAranguren11,726never had railwayGranadaVegas del Genil11,678never had railwayGuipuzcoaAzkoitia11,657line closed downMurciaBullas11,619line closed downJaénJódar11,583station closed downMallorcaAndratx11,571never had railwayGranadaPeligros11,544never had railwayTarragonaDeltebre11,539line closed downCorunnaA Laracha11,521never had railwayGironaCalonge i Sant Antoni11,484never had railwayGironaCastell-Platja d'Aro11,455line closed downGuipuzcoaOñati11,428line closed downMallorcaCampos11,425line closed downTenerifeTegueste11,326never had railwayJaénMancha Real11,315never had railwayGironaLa Bisbal d'Empordà11,190line closed downGironaCastelló d'Empúries11,154never had railwayToledoQuintanar de la Orden11,129line closed downTenerifeSantiago del Teide11,115never had railwaySevilleBollullos de la Mitación11,099never had railwayToledoSonseca11,070never had railwayLa RiojaLardero11,042never had railwayOurenseBarbadás11,022never had railwayCantabriaSantoña11,011never had railwayCorunnaRianxo11,004never had railwayCantabriaLaredo10,996never had railwaySevilleLa Puebla de Cazalla10,896never had railwayBarcelonaSant Joan de Vilatorrada10,871never had railwayGuadalajaraCabanillas del Campo10,844never had railwayToledoYuncos10,813station closed downSevilleCantillana10,755station kilometres awayAlicanteCastalla10,752unfinished unopened lineNavarreAnsoain10,732never had railwayMadridBrunete10,726never had railwayNavarreBerriozar10,723has railway but no stationPontevedraO Grove10,699never had railwayBarcelonaLa Roca del Vallès10,676never had railwayToledoBargas10,611line closed downJaénVillacarrillo10,545unfinished unopened lineMadridDaganzo de Arriba10,520never had railwayGranadaHuétor Tájar10,514station closed downMurciaFortuna10,512never had railwayCordobaPeñarroya-Pueblonuevo10,508only freightGironaCassà de la Selva10,505line closed downGironaL'Escala10,497never had railwayZaragozaTarazona10,494line closed downMadridGriñón 10,476station closed downJaénAlcaudete10,434line closed downCastellonL'Alcora10,428never had railwayBarcelonaPremià de Dalt10,419never had railwayAsturiasGozón10,412never had railwayPontevedraVilanova de Arousa10,306never had railwaySevilleGelves10,295had tramway but closedValenciaAlcàsser10,266never had railwayAlicantePego10,240line closed downToledoMadridejos10,230never had railwayBarcelonaSanta Margarida de Montbui10,192never had railwayMurciaCalasparra10,133line closed downNavarreVillava10,131never had railwayValenciaVilamarxant10,097line closed downGranadaÍllora10,080station closed downLeónLa Bañeza10,068line closed downCorunnaAs Pontes de García Rodríguez10,032never had railway

.


----------

